# D-link.. router and ethernet bridge connectivity issues.



## knighty76 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi!
Just bought a D-Link DI-624+ wireless router and a D-Link DWL-G810 wireless ethernet bridge. I intend to use these to allow connection between my PC and XBOX, and also to get my XBOX online.

Connected up and installed the router no problems. I've got it plugged in between my ntl cable modem and my PC. I can access the router's web browser config tool, and I am getting onto the internet no problems (although the manual never said anything about having to reset my cable modem.. wouldn't work until I did this!).

I then powered up the DWL-G810 bridge. I was hoping to be able to access the config directly from my PC using the setup above; ie via the router and over the wireless link. Admittedly this would require the bridge to work straight out the box. Wishful thinking.. couldn't connect to the bridge's IP address using my browser. Ok, so I thought maybe I should configure the bridge before trying to access it wirelessly.. so I connected my PC direct to the bridge and accessed the config no problems.. followed the wizard, box rebooted job's a good 'un.

So to test the wireless connection I figured I should be able to access the bridge's config tool using my web browser on my PC via the router.. but no. Can't even ping the bridge's address. Connected my PC directly into the bridge again, and I was able to access the router's config tool no problem, thus proving the wireless bit works at least. I was also able to access the internet this way.

So my question is this.. should I not be able to access the bridge from my PC via the router? Is it possible I need to set up a routing protocol to do this? Seems to me that the router is fine in allowing a device on the LAN to access the WAN (internet), but struggles to allow two devices on the LAN to talk directly to each other.

I am admittedly a bit simple when it comes to IP networking, so please take pity. Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks again,
Rich.

PS I should mention I have made sure all IP addresses are as recommended by the manufacturer, have the same subnet mask and within range ie all a.b.c.x Also, I have not enabled encryption (yet) on any wireless device.


----------



## knighty76 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok, forget about it my mistake! I have hooked my xbox up to the bridge and can ftp to it from my PC no problems. I can also access t'internet from the xbox.

I guess because it's a "bridge", it probably doesn't deal in tcp/ip directly from the wireless bit, not until it gets to the ethernet bit. Hence it can't be pinged, unless from a device connected straight into the ethernet port.

Thanks anyway..


----------

